
A video of SpaceVim's mapping guide feature - wsdjeg
https://asciinema.org/a/257zdihkhjrpz2sqc0vxcgwov
======
wsdjeg
I have implement this feature in
[https://github.com/SpaceVim/SpaceVim/pull/458](https://github.com/SpaceVim/SpaceVim/pull/458)

------
lahvak
de fsck? I see what looks like a scree full of random garbage with something
very slowly happening on the status line, but I have no idea what to look for.

~~~
wsdjeg
what do you see? you can not open the video?

